# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : الامالي للقالي / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

الامالي للقالي 
عنوان المخطوطة:  الامالي             
المؤلف: ابي علي القالي ، اسماعيل بن القاسم     
اسم الناسخ:  جواد ، محمد
تاريخ النسخ: 1276هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: جواد ، محمد         
رقم الصنف: 810 / أ . ع
الوصف: نسخه جيده ، خطها نسخ متقن ، طبع         
الرقم العام: 1510
الوصف المادي: 257 ق ، 24 س ؛ 16.5 ×14 سم         
المراجع: الاعلام 1 :319 ، شذرات الذهب 3 : 18
الموضوع:     1 - أدب اللغة العربية ، .
الإحالات:     أ ـ المؤلف ، ب ـ الناسخ ، ج ـ تاريخ النسخ

رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?m4zmzgitgg2

ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------

